# Drive Uber With Dirty Exterior



## Craig0000 (Nov 19, 2015)

Whats the consensus on whether it's ok to drive Uber when the exterior of your sled could use a wash? I always keep interior spotless. 

Reaction


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

It mattered years ago when I first started. Eff it. It is what it is these days.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

If I feel like it. As long as the back row seats are clean and floor mats are free of dirt, that's what they're getting.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I would be embarrassed. We're talking like $1 a day in most places to have a clean car.

As a pax I would low rate a dirty car in or out unless it was from a recent weather event or the like.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I wash my car more for me than for the passengers.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I did Uber for 4 months and only washed the car once. The day before I started driving.

After 700+ rides my rating was 4.89


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I rarely ever washed my uber mobile, but I always kept it clean on the inside.


----------



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

I have a monthly subscription for unlimited car washes. Love it.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

I wash my car every other month. And vacuum once a month. You get what you pay for. And if I spot a passenger leaving trash in the back I call them back to pick it up. No nonsense. Rating 4.85.


----------



## Robert John Spitzer (Dec 2, 2015)

I actually run a small part time auto detailing business. I have gain several clients by keeping my ride clean.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

I hate dirty cars so our cars are washed daily. More for my benefit and OCD'ness than clients. We have an unlimited car wash pass for our cars, which averages $1 a day per car.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I would be embarrassed. We're talking like $1 a day in most places to have a clean car.
> 
> As a pax I would low rate a dirty car in or out unless it was from a recent weather event or the like.


_*SPLLLLAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!*_ WheW!! I just got out of the way in time, just before that cowpie from the sky landed. I actually gave the quoted poster a "like".

I would be embarrassed, as well, to haul someone for compensation in a dirty car, be it inside, outside or both. The passenger has a reasonable expectation of riding in a relatively clean car.

Allright, there might be a gum wrapper or two on the floor after the driver has been out there for a few hours. There might be a minimal amount of dirt on the floor or floormats after a few hours, as well. Some passenger who used the vehicle as his trash can might have stuffed a used snot rag in the door handle or door wells. The foregoing is to be expected. As a customer, I will cut a driver a break on that one.

If the weather is foul, I expect that there will be a little water here and there on the floor, maybe even some tracked mud. If it is snowing and has been, or, if the snow is still all over the streets, I expect that the driver might not wash it right away. Why spend the money when the combination of salt, snow, melting snow and dirt will be right back on it after an hour or two? Still, I would expect that the driver would at least sop up the water, vacuum out the car and use a little Spray Nine of the floormats every day during protracted foul weather. If the seats are vinyl covered, leather or have some other non-absorbent material, I would expect that the driver would invest at least a few minutes, a paper towel or two, a little Spray Nine and a minimum of elbow grease every day during foul weather.

I do all of the above, be it the cab or UberX car. Here the cost is closer to two dollars per day (assuming driving five days per week), maybe a few coins over that, but close enough to it. Still, it is no big deal. Further, you can take a tax deduction for the price of the car wash that is in direct proportion to the per-centage of the business miles that you put on your vehicle.*

I have downrated dirty UberX cars that I have received as a passenger.

*DISCLAIMER: I am not a Tax Professional, therefore I am not qualified to dispense advice on tax matters. Anyone who wants tax advice should seek it from a trained Professional who is qualified to render advice on Tax matters.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Wash your car once a week, twice tops (unless you drive for XL or Black). You have a problem if you do it more than that, even if you have a car wash membership.

I'm not even washing my car every time it rains because that's stupid.

Paxs aren't paying $5/mile to be driven around in a spotless, streak-free window car. They're paying a few greenbacks to go to work or to get drunk.

It's dark ~12 hours of the day anyway, just drive those hours if your car is too dirty. But vacuum regularly. Honestly, you don't have to vacuum regularly just shake your floor mats when they get too dirty.

Stay Classy San Diego.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Spanky said:


> I wash my car every other month. And vacuum once a month. You get what you pay for. And if I spot a passenger leaving trash in the back I call them back to pick it up. No nonsense. Rating 4.85.


Lol. Only had that happen twice out 600+ rides.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Craig0000 said:


> Whats the consensus on whether it's ok to drive Uber when the exterior of your sled could use a wash? I always keep interior spotless.
> 
> Reaction


Stopped washing exterior all tegether, inside is spotless and smells great, i rinse it down and use spray wax when i do clean it, i just dont have the same zeal as i used to. Not when every dollar counts now. I would rather spend the money on ozium and interior wax.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

I always wait for the rain to get free car wash!!! Can not afford it with those Rates


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Micmac said:


> I always wait for the rain to get free car wash!!! Can not afford it with those Rates


Allright, so what do you do for soap? At these "new and exciting" rates that are such "GREAT NEWS", *we cain't afford us no soap, neither.

*
......or do we use the soap that Uber "drops"?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I wash it when it looks fairly dirty, unless the weather is just going to make a mess of it again. In the midwest during snowy weather it's impossible to keep the salt off w/o several washes a day. If it's going to be some time between storms I hit an automatic with an underbody wash, otherwise it's the quarter wash ($1.50-$2.00).


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Just keep the interior and the glass on the passenger side clean and you should be good to go. I rarely wash any more due to the rate cuts and maintain a 4.88 rating.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> _*SPLLLLAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!*_ WheW!! I just got out of the way in time, just before that cowpie from the sky landed. I actually gave the quoted poster a "like".
> 
> I would be embarrassed, as well, to haul someone for compensation in a dirty car, be it inside, outside or both. The passenger has a reasonable expectation of riding in a relatively clean car.
> 
> ...


Lol compensation

More like constipation


----------



## AF_Vet (Dec 15, 2015)

Craig0000 said:


> Whats the consensus on whether it's ok to drive Uber when the exterior of your sled could use a wash? I always keep interior spotless.
> 
> Reaction


That's a joke, right? I mean with the new rate cuts putting an Uber ride at roughly 1/3 of what the local sleazy cab company charges, you know, the cabs that are at least 10 years old with over 100k miles on them, dents, scrapes and scratches, interiors that smell like Bourbon St in New Orleans the morning after Mardi Gras, with drivers that dont bath, brush their teeth, comb their hair or speak Eeeeeeeenglish (in some cases), those cabs, if they can charge 3 or 4 times as much as an Uber ride, do you HONESTLY think I am gonna give a flyn' f about washing my car? Yeah, before the rate cut last week, I took a tremendous amount of pride in my vehicle, personal appearance and attitude. Now? The heck with it. ..Let 'em eat cake! Uber has spoken and the word is, they dont give a f about US! Why bother? You can make more money working part time at Walmart!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Craig0000 said:


> Whats the consensus on whether it's ok to drive Uber when the exterior of your sled could use a wash? I always keep interior spotless.
> 
> Reaction


If you're driving at night, just be sure windows and interior are clean.
If you live in a snowy, slushy climate, no one givesashit if your car is dirty.
If you drive daytime in a sunny clime, better keep your whip lookin' spiffy.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The passenger has a reasonable expectation of riding in a relatively clean car.


At 90 cents a mile? C'mon...seriously?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> At 90 cents a mile? C'mon...seriously?


I could actually 'splain it and the thinking behind it, but I would have to outdo even my reputation for cyberloquacity. In fact, it is likely that the forumBOT would keep telling me that I have too many characters.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Lol compensation More like constipation


That flying cow must have eaten something that unstopped him. You should see the size of that thing that I dodged. It is a good thing that I moved when I did.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> If you're driving at night, just be sure windows and interior are clean.


I don't have floor lighting, no one can tell it's dirty when I drive at night, I save vacuuming for day shifts.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> Wash your car once a week, twice tops (unless you drive for XL or Black). You have a problem if you do it more than that, even if you have a car wash membership.
> 
> I'm not even washing my car every time it rains because that's stupid.
> 
> ...


Well to wash the car after it rains may sound stupid, but I do it to avoid water spot damage to the paint. Don't be surprised if your car isn't super shiny or super clean on the outside after not washing it for a month. Used to work at Audi and people would complain about the car wash.... water sport are due to those who don't wash their cars after rain and heavy fog works in the same way if its bad enough. Then these people are like theres water spots... well its not from the car wash I will tell you that much... anymore than the car wash and its considered detail and we aint doin that since there's no comm. and im not a FT detail person... XD

LOL turned it into a bit of a rant haha


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

lovisone said:


> I have a monthly subscription for unlimited car washes. Love it.


Same here. And now that I've done that I would still do it even if I weren't driving for LYFT/Uber. A clean car always looks better than a dirty one, regardless.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> It's dark ~12 hours of the day anyway, just drive those hours if your car is too dirty. But vacuum regularly


 Driving at night is perfect, my silver car hides dirt really well. A little Armor All in the interior before I head out to clean the tracked in mud and I'm good to go. Prep time <5 minutes daily.



Hunt to Eat said:


> If you live in a snowy, slushy climate, no one givesashit if your car is dirty.


 Here in Pittsburgh people don't seem to care whatsoever, especially heavy rain or snow my floor mats can really accumulate some water, always been at 4.87, 90% 5-star rides. As long as the car looks decent you're good.


----------



## devilmountain (Nov 24, 2015)

When I was driving I washed the car once a week in my driveway. I always kept the windows clean, but that is more for me than the pax. I would shake out the floor mats daily and vacuum once a week.


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

Why wash cars? Paint is there for a reason. There are people all over the world that don't have clean water. Let the rain wash it for you. If you don't like to ride in my dirty looking car, cancel the ride and call a taxi.


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

howo3579 said:


> Why wash cars? Paint is there for a reason. There are people all over the world that don't have clean water. Let the rain wash it for you. If you don't like to ride in my dirty looking car, cancel the ride and call a taxi.


Uhhh, yikes!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I wash it once a week to get the dirt off and have it detailed every 3 months. My detailer uses this kick ass wax that lasts for 3 months, everything just falls off when I wash it and it shines the entire time.


----------



## Jack_Jones (Feb 16, 2016)

being in canada and the winter, i think its no worries

if its summer and its all muddy that might be a slight issue lol


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

I can't wait for Uber to cut the rates here so I make enough that I can finally afford to wash my car!


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Here in Vegas, we have ample time to wait for pax request  so I always have time to stretch and wipe down the car. Now, it doesn't rain much here in Vegas but the dust and pollen are in great supply.

I always have 5 Microfiber clothes in the trunk at all times. One rag for the front, 1 for driver side, 1 pax side, 1 for interior and the last rag for the chrome wheels. For 4 months I cleaned the inside (vaccum once a week) and out before I turn on the app and I only missed cleaning the car ONCE because it rained that morning and it was so busy that day (unusual) I never had a chance to clean her up.

The Altima SL is 8 years old, but it could easily pass for a 3 y/o car and praised to be the cleanest car they ever rode in as all of my pax had stated. Clean inside, leather heated seats, and the car always smells good.

For the past 4 months, I shared 219 Uber rides 4.92* and 313 Lyft rides and currently have 4.99* and in return Lyft awarded me by disqualifying my vehicle for the power bonus. Uber and Lyft does not give a sh!t, so tell me if this is not BULLS$¥!#! SMFH...


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

When I drove Uber x, I did only what was absolutely necessary.
Windshield + pax side windows every day, all windows every few days unless dirty
Regular trash pickup throughout shifts as necessary
bang out the floor mats / wipe off seats before shifts
febreeze as necessary
vacuumed if absolutely necessary
never washed the exterior


----------



## SouthsideRicky (Mar 5, 2016)

Does your clean car get you tips or greater tips? If not, you're dumb.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

if you wash your car wash it for yourself. never wash your car for pax. never do anything extra for pax. uber is not a service . uber says so... no tipping.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

I have always washed all my cars once a week or as needed, I vacuum it when I'm at it and the interior treatment. It's the same habit whether I drive pax or not. I give the windshield and Windows a quick wipe before a shift (mostly not always) and good to go. I like my car spotless at all times.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

My car is washed once, if not twice, a week. I have a monthly membership to a car wash place near me. Spot check the outside everday before I go out driving and clean accordingly. Make sure all windows are clean and devoid of dust/dirt by wiping down with newspaper.

Inside...detailed once a week that takes me at least a few hours. I go over everything with a fine-tooth comb. Full vacuum, lint-roll, disinfectant, shine, spot remover, etc. The works. I do this because I like to keep my car super-clean for both myself & clients. After having lots of people in my car throughout the week I want to get that stuff out of my car and keep it CLEAN!

Always vacuum everyday before I go out to drive, shine the tires/rims at least 3 times a week to keep it looking *so fresh & so clean*. My 99 Cent Store tire shiner works like a charm. Cheap & easy.

Have lots of people tell me my car is one of the cleanest they've been in and most cant believe it when I tell them it's a 2007 car because it looks brand new on the inside.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

The uberx mobile has dried mud & dust all over. 2 weeks in a row of all 5 stars.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

The car wash place near me has unlimited washes for a monthly fee that is not all that much more than one wash (less than the cost of two). They do the inside and out. I go most every day - why not.


----------



## LMicheleS (Feb 1, 2016)

Going into my 3rd month here soon and will probably have to wash it again soon. Its spotless inside, but the outside is starting to get dusty. However, I'm waiting on the current sand/wind and later rain event to see if I still need it.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

You drivers that dont keep your cars clean are lazy pigs. You deserve to be 1-starred and removed from the system. Whenever clients make a comment to me on how clean my car is or how one of their other Uber drivers had a dirty car I tell them they should low-rate all drivers with dirty cars and file a complaint to Uber. They deserve it.

Let the hating on me commence...


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Ubertools will be ubertools . . .

I just wish Travis would lower my rates enough that my revenues would explode such that I could afford to wash my car . . .


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

What's a $10 car wash on outside at a local gas station and a taking out the mats and getting the dirt off of them ? How is that tough exactly?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jo3030 said:


> What's a $10 car wash on outside at a local gas station and a taking out the mats and getting the dirt off of them ? How is that tough exactly?


$10? That's 4 trips!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Fair enough LOL


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> $10? That's 4 trips!


More if you really account for your real expenses. Right after said detail job, glitter girl & her drunk mud covered **** buddy ping you.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Dried salt all over your car guarantees 3-4 stars only. Ask me how I know!


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Ubertools will be ubertools . . .
> 
> I just wish Travis would lower my rates enough that my revenues would explode such that I could afford to wash my car . . .


I hear you.

I hope Travis keeps LOWERING rates until I can afford that beach house in the Bahamas I've always wanted !

Go Travis, Go Travis, Go Travis.....

Sigh....

Andy


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

$16 for unlimited car washes a month. If you're that tight and aren't willing to pay that, then you probably shouldn't be driving.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

nplyftcp said:


> $16 for unlimited car washes a month. If you're that tight and aren't willing to pay that, then you probably shouldn't be driving.


LOL.


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

I mean seriously. $16 a month for a non driver is worth it. Yet alone someone who drives and should be keeping their car clean...


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Craig0000 said:


> Whats the consensus on whether it's ok to drive Uber when the exterior of your sled could use a wash? I always keep interior spotless.
> 
> Reaction


Don't know about your state but in California there's always a $5 quickie drive-thru at a lot of gas stations, I can't see any excuse for not having a clean car, really. You have to ask yourself who you are.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Went down a dirt road, my car was spotless before that call. Not washing my car just because someone had to go down a dirt road. Car is dirty such is life.


----------



## Calvin Frit (Mar 11, 2016)

Well, include that in the UBER feedback system, cleanliness is next to Godliness


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

What you pay is what you get. Don't like my car? Take a bus.

I'm trying to keep it clean, but not trying too hard. After I started this stupid gig, I put neoprene covers on all seats. Best. Investment. Ever.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Contuber said:


> What you pay is what you get. Don't like my car? Take a bus.
> 
> I'm trying to keep it clean, but not trying too hard. After I started this stupid gig, I put neoprene covers on all seats. Best. Investment. Ever.


Actually, I don't clean my car for my riders, I clean it for me, interior every day, exterior every other day. $25 a month at Soapy Joes drive thru ( you do interior, free vacuum ). It's fast. ( In San Diego )

cleaning tip of the week: dealing with spilled beer smell in carpet ( puke smell, any bad smell in carpet from whatever ) : first I scrub with simple green and towel dry, then sprinkle baking soda and hydrogen peroxide (comes in a spray bottle ) ( also makes the best toothpaste in the world ) and scrub and dry. Smells are acid putrefying, so baking soda PH is like 14 ( or very high ) which neutralizes the acid and voila ! no smell, and obviously, you scrub with a strong brush. I took a salt shaker ( with a cap, so it won't spill when not on use ), an filled with with baking soda, which is part of my cleaning kit. 
( yeah, better yet to not allow drinking in vehicle, but sometimes the kids slip one on ya ).


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2016)

I do some detailing on the side, so my old Sequoia is spotless. Just this morning, I got up and washed and waxed it, vacuumed the interior, polished the wheels, cleaned the windows, wiped down the interior, and shined the tires. I love the comments I get on the fact that my truck is very clean. I have pride in anything I do. If I reach the point where I don't care what my truck looks like for passengers (and myself), I'll simply stop driving for Uber.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> I did Uber for 4 months and only washed the car once.


Excessive expenditure. 1* for you


----------

